# Complete Blazers 2K9 ratings



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

Thoughts?


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Interesting...


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Is this for PC?

They gave Bayless a good rating!!! Damn!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

THe game looks absolutely sick.. cant wait to buy it the 7th... can you post the cavs ratings?


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

wow...88 for Brandon! That's big respect. I like it!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> THe game looks absolutely sick.. cant wait to buy it the 7th... can you post the cavs ratings?


They're all on operationsports.com


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

LOL Outlaw and Rudy both are a C+ for athleticism while Blake is B-


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Checking out all the other teams it looks like the Blazers have one of the deepest teams in the game. And Fernandez and Bayless are rated better than everyone but a handful of the other rookies, Rose/Mayo/Beasley/Love look like the only guys rated higher and then I saw at least Mario Chalmers tied at 79. And I think in last years version Greg was rated 80, and without playing a single game he gets bumped up 3 more pts in overall rating to 83 (sweet).


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

SamTheMan67 said:


> THe game looks absolutely sick.. cant wait to buy it the 7th... can you post the cavs ratings?


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so stoked for this game. I played just about two full 82 game seasons on 2K8. They really gave some favorable ratings to our rookies. :clap2:


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

stupendous said:


> wow...88 for Brandon! That's big respect. I like it!


Eh...not _that_ great. I would have liked to have seen him rated about a 90 or so. Some of the ratings are ridiculous too.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Jack rated 75 LOL


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Those numbers are actually really close to how I adjusted my ratings for 2k8. However, I believe that I have Aldridge as an 85 and Oden as an 88-90. I know, a little high for Oden right now, but I'm going off of what I think he'll be in a year or two.


----------



## ROY4MVP (Dec 26, 2007)

The athletic rating is a combination of hands, quickness, speed, vertical, and strength. So you can get fooled by these letter grade ratings. There eaiser to look at, but very decieving. Like the "out" rating for instance. It's a combo of mid range shooting as well as 3pt shooting, so it looks like alot of the bigs shooting is underrated when for the most time it's not. That doesnt hide the fact that KG and Camby or both C's when Kevin shot 11% better on 2pt jumpshots last year compared to Camby. And both dont really shoot threes, but i would thikn Kg wuold shoot are better percetage if they did. BTW ryan anderson has an A- out rating and McDyess has an f.

It's safe to say i'll be editing some rating when i get the game.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

So you guys think this is the basketball videogame to get?


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

LameR said:


> So you guys think this is the basketball videogame to get?


Um yes. There is no other game.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Ya the game does look goodI have went with 2k seriers for years now except in Hockey. If you haven't played NHL09 and like sports game I would strongly suggest that you do. It is the best sports game I have played. Ok back to basketball games. I will most likley buy 2k but I woulden't sleep on EA this year. I know EA has had there troubles in the past. EA is makeing a 365 mode if you don't know what that is it's real time stats on the players. If EA can fix the controls EA could make a better push that betters 2k this year.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

LameR said:


> So you guys think this is the basketball videogame to get?


Yes, it has been for several years now.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

LameR said:


> So you guys *know* this is the basketball videogame to get?


Of course.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

The new NBA Live has some pretty cool features. A company that is used to scout NBA teams is collaborating with EA to provide them with up-to-date player tendencies. Say Sergio starts absolutely kicking *** this year, as time progresses his rating and tendencies in the game will change. I always prefer 2K as well, but this sounds pretty cool.

Live also has some cool marketing stuff going on with it this year... but I can't tell you about that until it is unveiled.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> So you guys think this is the basketball videogame to get?


Yeah, man. I switched last year because i was sooo dissapointed in last year's live game. I tried it and 2k was the best (bball) game i've ever played. It was soo awesome. The ONLY thing i missed is the freestyle stick, but I can never go back to just pressing B to shoot, ya know. Everything is sooo much better in 2k. Give it a try... You should rent both and see the difference.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

I swear big men are always short changed when it comes to midrange shooting in video games. Other than Aldridge's D on outside the ratings are ok. 

Visual Concepts is the copycat king. They stole Live's 365 and replaced it with something that 'sounds better. Their copycat formula is a formula for mediocrity but it wont come soon. CH 2k8 is way better than the Live 09 demo. If they build on CH 2k8 NBA 2k9 will be the best pro-basketball game again.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

VenomXL said:


> I'm so stoked for this game. I played just about two full 82 game seasons on 2K8. They really gave some favorable ratings to our rookies. :clap2:


Did you win the title? I did. I played a full 82 game 12 minute quarters season. In the playoffs, I trailed 1-3 against the Rockets in the conference semis (maybe the conference finals; can't remember). But I won 3 straight including a game in which Jack hit a game winning three at the buzzer. Beat the Celtics in the Finals.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

KingSpeed said:


> Did you win the title? I did. I played a full 82 game 12 minute quarters season. In the playoffs, I trailed 1-3 against the Rockets in the conference semis (maybe the conference finals; can't remember). But I won 3 straight including a game in which Jack hit a game winning three at the buzzer. Beat the Celtics in the Finals.


I did win the title. I believe that I also faced the Celtics. I remember that Greg was my main weapon, Perkins didn't stand a chance.


----------



## ROY4MVP (Dec 26, 2007)

2k said:


> I swear big men are always short changed when it comes to midrange shooting in video games. Other than Aldridge's D on outside the ratings are ok.
> 
> Visual Concepts is the copycat king. They stole Live's 365 and replaced it with something that 'sounds better. Their copycat formula is a formula for mediocrity but it wont come soon. CH 2k8 is way better than the Live 09 demo. If they build on CH 2k8 NBA 2k9 will be the best pro-basketball game again.


Did you bother to read my post, the outside rating is a combo of mid range and threes. He does have a little bit of an underrated mid range game. It's a 72 in the game. In 2k8 i had him around 78-79. He's a above avrage mid range shooter.


----------



## chazberry1986 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've played the live demo on the 360 and although I am impressed. Ill be getting 2k this year once again. Live has some cool features but it comes down to the gameolay. And 2k is where its at and always has been.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

Blazers are rated 70 as a team. Lower than the Bobcats and Clippers! What a joke.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Bayless is rated real good! I like the rankings for the most part, I expect to see Odens rating increase at the first update.


----------



## Weav (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm going to get wasted on this one, but I'll ask anyway: does anyone play this on the Wii? I'm not a big video game guy, and the only system in my house is my kid's Wii. Is the Wii version even worth playing?


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

ROY4MVP said:


> Did you bother to read my post, the outside rating is a combo of mid range and threes. He does have a little bit of an underrated mid range game. It's a 72 in the game. In 2k8 i had him around 78-79. He's a above avrage mid range shooter.



He is still a 72
http://www.operationsports.com/forums/nba-2k/269689-lamarcus-aldridge-has-med-rating-72-lordy.html


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Bayless is rated real good! I like the rankings for the most part, I expect to see Odens rating increase at the first update.


Yeah, 79 is pretty good. He is rated better than Blake so i think they will have him as the starting Pg, which is pretty cool.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

i cant freaking wait. the automatic player rating updates are gonna be the sickest part. and when players get hot/cold, they do so in the game. amazing.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Whats with this A, B , C-/+ ****...??? Theres more variety in a players using numbers soley as ratings.


----------



## audienorrisatomicdog (Feb 13, 2007)

shazha said:


> Whats with this A, B , C-/+ ****...??? Theres more variety in a players using numbers soley as ratings.


there is an option to choose between the simple lettering grade or the conventional numerical ratings. i wouldnt put too much stock into these ratings considering they are from a beta version and with the new 2k insider and living rosters its possible these ratings arent going to be the same when the game is released. or an updatecould be available already when the game drops. and i also heard these pics are from association mode after player progression, dont know if thats the case but either way with 2k share this year and the promised frequent updates (with the 2k insider) you shouldnt worry about ratings.

everyone in this forum (who plays on 360)should make note of my 360 gamertag - PORTLANDBLAZER. i have been making classic/historic rosters for 2k games for many years and with 2k share this year anyone with xboxlive can experience 2k the same way i have for many years with all the classic matchups in nba history.


----------

